# Nexus 7 bootloader came unlocked



## Galmteam (Oct 20, 2011)

Ok, So I unboxed it. Great

Powered it up and I saw I had the Unlocked sign underneath the Google logo..."Thats weird" I said.

So I adb reboot bootloader'ed it and sure enough my Nexus 7 came out of the box with the bootloader unlocked 0_o.

Is this normal or...?


----------



## spaz33g (Oct 19, 2011)

Certainly not normal. They make it easy, but not that easy. Purchase from Google or a brick and mortar store?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Galmteam (Oct 20, 2011)

Google Play store.

Weird right?

But it was completely wiped when it booted up. Went through the setup and everything.


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

This happened with a couple of GSM Galaxy Nexus's on day 1 launch over in the UK. Maybe it was a device they tested, and unlocked, but never re-locked.


----------



## Galmteam (Oct 20, 2011)

Maybe so. I'm just really OCD about my electronics and the thought that someone went onto MY tablet and messed with it when I PAID for it makes my skin crawl.

But no harm done I suppose.


----------



## spaz33g (Oct 19, 2011)

That is quite strange but I wouldn't worry about it too much. Especially if you were already planning on doing it yourself. Just think of it as an extra little gift from Google.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## Galmteam (Oct 20, 2011)

spaz33g said:


> That is quite strange but I wouldn't worry about it too much. Especially if you were already planning on doing it yourself. Just think of it as an extra little gift from Google.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


Well I was planning on unlocking eventually. When I get a new android device I play around with stock for a month or so then I end up unlocking, rooting, flashing, what have you. Either way It seems my Nex7 is pretty flawless and doesn't have any of the defects that alot of others have ended up with so I can't complain too much. And yeah, this way I don't have to lose all my content from the post-unlock wipe


----------

